# Titan Quest Immortal Throne Hades Schatz



## monteschlacko (5. April 2007)

in der stadt der velorenen Seelen gibt es eine Gruft für deren Öffnung 4 Edelsteine benötigt werden .Den Giftstein und den Froststein habe ich gefunden, aber wo finde ich den Seelenstein und den Feuerstein? Hat jemand nen Tip für mich?


----------



## RickSkywalker (5. April 2007)

Hi, ich habe es noch nicht durch, aber das hier bei Google gefunden:



> Das Quest "Hades' Schatzkammer" bekommt man in einer Höle kurtz vor dem Town Portal "Ebene des Gerichts", das Gebiet dort nennt sich "Unterstand der Verl. Seelen".
> PS: hier müssen die Steine auch wieder hingebracht werden um die Schatzkammer zu öffnen!
> 
> Fundorte der Steinen:
> ...


Bis auf den Seelenstein habe ich alle. Wie findest du das Game eigentlich so? Ich finde es Bockschwer! Beim Endgegner im Turm des Gerichts musste ich cheaten, und einen Nebenquest in Elysion kriege ich einfach nicht hin, weil ich da immer verrecke.

Zum Feuerstein: Nachdem man in dieses lila Schild nach Elysion eintritt ist der zu finden. Es gibt ja immer solche Holzstege und die sind nach dem Eintritt ins Schild links oben zu finden. Dort muss man rauf und dem Pfad folgen, man sollte dann in eine Schlucht kommen, die rechts oben von den Stegen ist.


----------



## monteschlacko (5. April 2007)

RickSkywalker am 05.04.2007 12:58 schrieb:
			
		

> Hi, ich habe es noch nicht durch, aber das hier bei Google gefunden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RickSkywalker (5. April 2007)

monteschlacko am 05.04.2007 16:49 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo, vielen Dank für die Tips, habe gar nicht daran gedacht das die Steine noch in anderen Levels sein könnte.
> Das spiel find ich super, macht genau so süchtig wie einst Diabolo.Ich komme mit den Bossmonstern eigentlich ganz gut klar. Habe meinen Charakter auf Kämpfer ausgerichtet.Fast alle Punkte in Stärke und Angriffstechniken gesteckt und unter 60 Heiltränke gehe ich nie in einen Boss-Raum.
> Mit welchen Charakter gehst du den die Geschichte an?
> Vielen Dank noch mal.


Ich spiele einen Eroberer (Verteidiger & Krieger) auf Level 38. Trotzdem habe ich gegen die Gegner keine Schnitte. Ich bin jetzt in Hades' Palast und musste mal wieder cheaten. Damit versaut man sich den Spielspaß, aber anders packe ich es nicht. Manchmal denke ich nämlich, dass die Entwickler sich gedacht haben, dass die TQ-Spieler nach dem erfolgreichen Abschluss noch weitergespielt und auch viele Internetpartien bestritten haben und somit einen hochleveligen Charakter mit Top-Ausrüstung besitzen.


----------



## RickSkywalker (5. April 2007)

So, jetzt habe ich das Spiel durchgespielt und auch Hades' Schatz geplündert. Beim Endgegner musste ich mal wieder cheaten. 



Spoiler



Der Endgegner ist nichts besonderes, den auf der Brücke empfand ich als um einiges imposanter. Der Schatz ist ebenfalls nicht besonders, einfach nur einige Kisten mit sehr vielen Gegenständen.


Trotzdem fand ich das Addon klasse, die Sammelwut hat mal wieder voll gegriffen. Das AddOn war sehr ideenreich und konnte somit die Qualität des Hauptspiels um einiges überbieten. Lediglich der Schwierigkeitsgrad hat mir stark zugesetzt, ich fand es viel zu schwer. Schlimm ist auch, dass nach dem Ableben des Charakters die Gegner wieder volle Energie haben, dazu noch die nervigen Laufwege  
Dennoch sollte Jeder, der TQ schon toll fand, auch unbedingt das AddOn spielen. Der Ideenreichtum ist echt klasse. (Zum Beispiel das Schild in Elysion fand ich genial.)

edit: Hier noch ein Bild meines Chars.


----------

